
NASA scientists want to make Pluto a planet again - daegloe
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/nation-now/2017/02/21/pluto-have-last-laugh-nasa-scientists-wants-make-pluto-planet-again/98187922/
======
hackuser
The title is misleading; here's the article's first sentence:

 _A group of NASA scientists has proposed a new definition of what constitutes
as a planet, possibly opening the door for Pluto to return to its former
status._

